# Cinematic studio libraries in notation software



## musicark1409 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi, how are you? I'm a new user to get CSS, I love its sound but I have been trying to struggle for days to be able to use it with Finale, because it is the program where I spend the most time, I know that on the cinematic studio page they warn that they do not support the use of their product in this type of software but I wanted know if there is someone who has been able to use it without having problems of stuck notes or sounds that remain sounding when exporting or in full playback. It is possible to solve this or definitely not


----------



## wcreed51 (Jan 15, 2021)

What are your system specs? Are you using an SSD for you samples? That's a must.


----------



## musicark1409 (Jan 15, 2021)

How about, thanks for answering, I only have 24GB of RAM and for now I only store the samples on an HDD disk, I know the problems that I face but, this of the notes pasted or that are sounded when exporting does not happen to me with libraries like The ones from cinesamples, as mentioned above, cinematic studio does not support the use of their products in notation software like Finale but I would like to know if there is any way


----------



## wcreed51 (Jan 15, 2021)

Them saying they don't support Finale means nothing. Cinisample and Cinematic Studio both use Kontakt, which you can obviously use in Finale. I don't have either, so can't comment on why one works and the other doesn't. Probably the complexity and number of voices in the instrument design.

As I said above, an SSD is essential.


----------



## musicark1409 (Jan 15, 2021)

ok gracias por intentarlo, sé que tengo que tener un SSD. Y si esto es M2 tipo NVME mucho mejor pero por ahora lo estoy ahorrando. Si hay alguien que ya ha podido usar CSS o CSB en Finale o sibelius, estaría muy agradecido de saber lo que hacen y si es posible hacerlo funcionar.


----------



## BlackDorito (Feb 19, 2021)

I use CSS and CSB all the time with Sibelius and it works fine. Regarding stuck notes .. if it is happening after you stop playback, it probably means Finale is not sending an all-notes-off MIDI command. [I don't use Finale]


----------



## musicark1409 (Feb 19, 2021)

Thank you very much for answering, and sharing your experience in sibelius. I am glad that at least in notation software these inconveniences exist, I am still struggling to find a solution but thank you very much for sharing your experience.


----------

